# Soooo Payments on DSLR???



## Lynnzora (Jul 2, 2009)

Just wanted to know if any of you have heard of a LEGITAMATE company that will allow you to make payments on a DSLR.  I'm perfectly satisfied with the one I have.  But know that eventually I would love to upgrade.  The one that I would want to purchase in the fffffuuuuuuture is around $3,000-$4,000!!!  Even if I had that kinda cash laying around I don't see my self just handing it all over for a DSLR at once.  

Ideally I think it would be cool to find a company who can do a sort of layaway plan LOL :lmao: because we know they're not going to give you the camera first  

After you're done paying for the camera you get your dslr and you won't have this huge hole in your pockets, and have to walk around in the dark at home for the next month... or go hunting for your food or living off of Top Ramen! lol


----------



## benlonghair (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm of the opinion that if you're going to pay for something on time, you're better off putting the money in a savings account until you have enough (that way you're earning interest instead of paying it) and buy cash money. Screw paying 10-25% more than the purchase price.


----------



## flyin-lowe (Jul 2, 2009)

Best Buy and some other "retail " stores will allow you to finance for 18 months same as cash.  I am assuming that since they carry canon and nikon they can order the high end stuff even though most stores don't carry it.


----------



## 45mphK9 (Jul 2, 2009)

If you do Best Buy - read the fine print on returns!  They can be picky!!!


----------



## Jose Cuervo (Jul 2, 2009)

don't buy what you cant afford.


----------



## NateS (Jul 2, 2009)

Jose Cuervo said:


> don't buy what you cant afford.



Exactly.  Especially considering that camera bodies go out of date (and depreciate) about as fast as a new car will.  If you finance a D700 for 18-24 months, there's a good chance that the body will be "out of date" by that point and worth substantially less.

On something like a camera body, if you can't afford it, then be happy with what you have until you can afford it.


----------



## max3k (Jul 2, 2009)

Jose Cuervo said:


> don't buy what you cant afford.


 
x2


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 2, 2009)

Start making money with your photography, and let it pay for it.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Jul 2, 2009)

Charge it! It's the American way 

I got my D90 on a 12 months no interest plan and will pay it off before that time.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Jul 2, 2009)

i did best buys 18mo same as cash.
easy peasy.

but yeah...if you arent 100% sure you can pay it off in time, or make the minimum payments...scrap it...their interest rate is like 29% or something silly.


----------



## B Kennedy (Jul 2, 2009)

Bill me Later...They usually offer like 6mo/12mo no interest or payments.  So you can make monthly payments if you want, or pay it off in 1 lump sum.  Thats how I bought my 70-200 f2.8 IS.  The only thing with Bill me later is that if you don't pay it off in time, they accrue the interest over that 1st 6mo/12mo period and then add it to what you owe.


----------



## lockwood81 (Jul 2, 2009)

benlonghair said:


> I'm of the opinion that if you're going to pay for something on time, you're better off putting the money in a savings account until you have enough (that way you're earning interest instead of paying it) and buy cash money. Screw paying 10-25% more than the purchase price.


 

:thumbup:


----------



## ottor (Jul 2, 2009)

If your'e willing to commit a certain amount each month to a lay-away - instead of giving it to a business, plunk that sack of coin into the bank until you have the amount needed..... that way, you're not commiting to a body today, that may be outdated when you have the funds..... you can then take that amount and the the newest/brightest toy you can afford with it.. Also, if an emergency arises, you have a little that can help - you're probably not going to get your money back from a layaway plan if there's an unexpected emergency...

Just my 2 cents .... that's earning interest... :mrgreen:

r


----------



## benhasajeep (Jul 2, 2009)

My first question is why do you need a "pro" level camera?  The fact is the advanced amature and even the beginning level cameras can produce very very good pictures.  If your not selling enough right now to pay for an upgrade to a better camera.  Then I would think twice about it.

Now maybe you need  the speed or immage size of the mega pixel monsters.  But again if your not at the maximum capabilities of your current camera, why pay more for something your not gonna use except maybe occasionally.

There are quite a few very very good cameras in the $1,000 to $1,500 or so range that are very excellent.  Even a couple under $1,000(Pentax) that is really pushing the capabilities vs. price point.

Maybe your trying to not waste money and start from where you want to end up.  But the fact is, there are so many mid priced cameras that do so well.  While a person is just starting, it makes no sence to start with a $4,000 monster that you have to pay extra financing on, when a $1,000 camera will allow you to start up, make some money, and when it comes time.  Pay cash for that mega monster when you need it.

Also, if you do get going and become sucessfull, the mid priced body you bought to get going, will make a fine 2nd body if for some reason that high priced mega monster you bought later fails.  It's a win win situation to start with what you can afford and work your way up.

I am not saying don't ever finance or charge something.  As I have.  But, need to keep it within reason.  And if the only way to do it is to pay 20% or higher for financing.  Thats not a good deal.  By the time you might pay it off.  You may end up paying for it 2-3x.


----------



## Samanax (Jul 2, 2009)

B Kennedy said:


> Bill me Later...They usually offer like 6mo/12mo no interest or payments.  So you can make monthly payments if you want, or pay it off in 1 lump sum.


Yeah, *Bill Me Later* is a popular option. B&H and Adorama accept it as do *many other vendors*.


----------



## blondie621 (Jul 2, 2009)

45mphK9 said:


> If you do Best Buy - read the fine print on returns!  They can be picky!!!



Be careful with them, since Circuit City has closed Best Buy has now also taken on that 15% restocking fee on any electronic return!


----------



## PhotoXopher (Jul 2, 2009)

They've always had that, but I've never been charged the fee.


----------



## bhop (Jul 2, 2009)

I've bought a few things from Adorama using billmelater.  No interest for 90 days.

Most of the things I buy are used.  If I wait till I save the money, it might not be there anymore, so billmelater is a convenient option.  I know my financial limitations though, and don't "buy" it if I don't think I can pay it off before the interest free 90 days are up.


----------



## dakkon76 (Jul 2, 2009)

Jose Cuervo said:


> don't buy what you cant afford.



I agree! Unless you're already making money with your photography and you have a legitimate NEED for a higher end camera, then considering you've already got good equipment, why finance $3000 worth of equipment and end up paying the extra interest? Just put away a little every month. What I do is have a second bank account, and I have my bank automatically deposit $100 out of every pay check into that "play" account, and I add to it when I have an extra $20 or so.... then I just spend what's in there. It adds up pretty fast.


----------



## Lacey Anne (Jul 2, 2009)

Especially in this economy, financing something you can't afford is foolish at best.


----------



## Lynnzora (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks for the comments lol....  I know I was going to get the ones saying what do you need a bigger camera for?  Listening to alot of those comments is how I think I ended up with the Pentax K20d... which is wonderful.  I haven't grown out of it yet but I do know eventually I want to shoot in full-frame.  I'm not the type of person who has to have the newest version of something.  I already know what I want specifically.  

Whatever I get is something I see myself with for yeeeeearrrssss!!!!!  And if I invest in anything else over that period of time it will be lenses.  Yeah, a monster camera  would be a little too much right now but again, I was referring to the future.  I also am very determined.  Since I bought my slr there hasn't been a day that I did not shot, I'm taking classes, sometimes shooting with professionals.  I ask tons of questions, research online.  I'm not ready to master a Monster camera but I know what I'm capable of when I put my all into something.  I'm in not hurry though.  I'll look into the bill-me-later details but I really wasn't talking about financing a camera....  More like lay-away...  I know things like lay-a-away aren't too common anymore.  I only know of a few companies that still do it...  Walmart actually used too a loooong time ago. lol  With this you don't get the equipment until you pay it off.  No finance charges...  Oh well maybe people don't do it anymore.  Thanks for the responses


----------

